# FAS 2nd Annual Thanksgiving Canned Food Drive & Car Meet @ Super Autobacs 11/23/08



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

*FAS 2nd Annual Thanksgiving Canned Food Drive & Car Meet @ Super Autobacs 11/23/08*

More info: 2nd annual focus auto sales thanksgiving canned food drive car m at Focus Auto Sales


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Who's rolling down on Sunday?


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sunday is here!

Before you buy anything at Super Autobacs, stop by my booth and get a coupon. Don't forget to bring canned foods too.


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone for coming.

Pics here: Super Autobacs FAS 2nd annual thanksgiving canned food drive 200 at Focus Auto Sales


----------

